# Making the most of the sun



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We have not seen the sun in days and more rain due tomorrow. This morning we were up and out to the park! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Great photos, willow is growing up so fast! They both look so happy to be out in the sunshine!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe!!! great photos! that last one of Willow made me actually laugh out loud! she is so darn cute, and Jake is so handsome! really sad you arent going to be able to come to the cockapoo meet.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Awe!!! great photos! that last one of Willow made me actually laugh out loud! she is so darn cute, and Jake is so handsome! really sad you arent going to be able to come to the cockapoo meet.


Me too but I will get there!! It's on the top of my list. That and meeting Sami and Carley.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Great pics 

Lovely to see your 2 poos playing together in the sunshine.
Willow looks very grown up and Jake looks quite happy to be running around with her.
There's nothing better than watching 2 dogs playing happily together. Xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Great pics
> 
> Lovely to see your 2 poos playing together in the sunshine.
> Willow looks very grown up and Jake looks quite happy to be running around with her.
> There's nothing better than watching 2 dogs playing happily together. Xxx


Hope Bess is doing well. We have been thinking of her. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I want to be there.. not sure with dog I would hug first (both)   lovely photos xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Amazing pictures, looked like a great walk, that second photo is so lovely they are both so adorable and compliment one another beautifully


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky puppies - and lucky you having such a perfect excuse to head out for the day and enjoy the sunshine 
Your dogs are as beautiful as ever.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonderful photos Donna....just LOVE the last one 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Such great pictures, didn't think many dogs could match Jake's cuteness but Willow does, she is gorgeous.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Love the running shot. They look so long lol

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love them so cute they seem like best friends.....so sweet!! Willow is adorable and Jake is my favorite as always


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh - I love willow!!! .... And jake of course! - they look like they gave so much fun out and about.
I can't wait for ruby to have her second injections so we can get out and about properly. I go a bit stir crazy in the garden.
Got a beach trip booked at the end of the month!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ahhh - I love willow!!! .... And jake of course! - they look like they gave so much fun out and about.
> I can't wait for ruby to have her second injections so we can get out and about properly. I go a bit stir crazy in the garden.
> Got a beach trip booked at the end of the month!!!


Can't wait to see the pictures. She will love it.


----------

